# eye colour



## blinky000 (Oct 13, 2005)

i still sort of have a thing about looking into certain peoples eyes and i know a lot of other people do too so i was thinking about setting a goal to find out their eye colour as sort of proof to yourself that you CAN do it. im starting that today and it seems to be going ok. got the worst one over with!


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Blinky,

I had that idea a fews years back. I remember doing it for a while, but I guess it just faded away. I will start today.


----------



## Dante3214 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry if this is like.. necroing a post..

But this is a great idea!.. I shall do it when I go back 2 school


----------



## plavinio (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi blinky000,

Thats great. You should do it and for what you know, when you are able to do it naturally, you will have overcome the fear of looking at strangers. Like NIKE best known slogan, Just do It!

You can


----------



## Ll (Jun 14, 2005)

Good for you, I know that it can sometimes feel weird looking into people's eyes. I think I have the opposite problem though, because when I am trying to compensate for feeling anxious looking at people, my eyes go really round and big and I end up staring at their eyes too much- I have had several people ask me what I'm doing, because it makes me look really silly lol. I guess you just have to have a sense of humour about it. Well done!


----------

